# Red Deer pictures from the UK (8 pics)



## Silverpenguin (Oct 14, 2006)

I went to Bushy Park yesterday to try and get some Red Deer pictures. For those of you who don't know Bushy Park its full of deer which, although captive in that they can't leave the park, roam around the several miles of fields and wooded area's. That said it can be tricky to get pictures sometimes as there are a few roads, walk ways and buildings here and there so you often find people or fences or cars off in the distance ruining an otherwise lovely shot. It really is the luck of the draw sometimes!

I was hoping to get some action pics of the males fighting but the only fight that took place was after the sun had gone down when the light levels were way too low to do anything with.

However I got a few nice shots, especially when the sun dropped very low in the sky.

All taken with the D200 and 200-400 VR.

First of all a Fallow Deer, there was a large group of them which ran past so I tried some slow shutter panning to get a sense of speed. Taken at 330mm and 1/90 second - this is actually one of my favourite pictures of the day.






The rest are all male Red Deer:











The next two were taken shooting right towards the sun, which I was doing on purpose to try and get a golden coloured look to the shots. I like these but there is something about them doesn't completely work for me, just not sure what it is (I think maybe a boost to the contrast to darken things up a tad more):











Same again but not looking directly towards the sun, so the colours a little softer.






The last two were taken just before the sun went down, I really wanted to try and capture the beauty of the sunset and this lovely animals so decided to go for a sunset/deer shot all in one! I could see a couple of them ahead of me relaxing by a tree with a golden sun slowly dipping right behind them giving the whole scene superb light. It was one of those times when you just know there is potential for a good picture as you walk towards the scene!






This is my favourite shot of the day I think as its simple but also unusual and not the typical deer shot you would see. I was unsure of the sun being a distraction at first but because its not over exposed and harsh I think it does add to the picture now. I also like the way there is just enough highlight to the deers body and face to make it stand out from the dark foreground.






I hope you enjoy these as much as I enjoyed taking them.


----------



## lostprophet (Oct 14, 2006)

WOW

where is this park?


----------



## Arch (Oct 14, 2006)

very nice series.... and very timely, just about sums up autumn over here (i learnt that from watching 'autumn watch' with bill oddy :mrgreen: )...... anyway, i like what you've done with some of these..... i agree with you 4&5 could do with some tweeking.... but you got great light in 2,3 and 6.

The sunset ones are interesting too..... good shootin :thumbsup:


----------



## Silverpenguin (Oct 14, 2006)

lostprophet said:
			
		

> WOW
> 
> where is this park?



lol, thanks!

The park is near Teddington/Kingston. I think its surrey, although might still be classed as middlesex, I'm not really sure. Richmond Park is close by which is the same but MUCH bigger but that can make it hard to trac the deer down.

Thank you both for your comments


----------



## John E. (Oct 14, 2006)

Good work, 4,5 and 6 I really like the most as the light and comp give the picture a mood.


----------



## Tantalus (Oct 14, 2006)

Wow great series, I like 1,2 and 5.


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 14, 2006)

That's a great series! The last two are especially breathtaking, but I really really like some of the earlier ones too. Thanks for sharing these!


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 14, 2006)

my favourites:

2nd, 3rd, 5th, 6th, 8th

wow, that is more than 50% favourites .. that tells something


----------



## chris82 (Oct 14, 2006)

lostprophet said:
			
		

> WOW


 
That says it all.


----------



## Corry (Oct 14, 2006)

Awesome series! Hard to pick a favorite! You got a lot of great shots...the silhoette (sp?) ones are pretty aweome.  

I haven't ever been able to get close enough to deer around here to get a decent shot.


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 14, 2006)

Oh, you lucky one, to be getting so close to the deer!
I try and try, and on moments I see much out there on the fields, I did not bring the telephoto lens... (see the_bottom_of_this_thread ).
Very hard to pick a favourite, since the panning is incredible, and so are the into-the-light pics and the colours of the others!!!


----------



## lostprophet (Oct 14, 2006)

Silverpenguin said:
			
		

> lol, thanks!
> 
> The park is near Teddington/Kingston. I think its surrey, although might still be classed as middlesex, I'm not really sure. Richmond Park is close by which is the same but MUCH bigger but that can make it hard to trac the deer down.
> 
> Thank you both for your comments


I trip to said park is in the planning me thinks


----------



## yipdanny (Oct 14, 2006)

Very nice series.  This one I like the most. Very good composition. :thumbup:


----------



## Hoppy (Oct 15, 2006)

lostprophet said:
			
		

> I trip to said park is in the planning me thinks


 
With a good bit of creeping and a bit of begging I'll take you there.....maybe

These are stunning shots. I am planning to go to Richmond park during the rutt again this year, got a few shots last year but seeing yours makes me want to try harder......


----------



## D-50 (Oct 15, 2006)

As I looked at these shots I was hoping to see a silloutette.... you nailed it in the last IMO. Good work


----------



## AIRIC (Oct 15, 2006)

Very nice captures. 

Eric


----------



## Pigeonfeet (Oct 15, 2006)

I like that first and last photos best.

Fallow deer are beautiful!


----------



## Mohain (Oct 15, 2006)

Awsome shots.


----------



## inneist (Oct 15, 2006)

Fantastic series! I think your shooting right towards the sun yields golden results.


----------



## cosmonaut (Oct 15, 2006)

Ditto. WOW, enough said!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Stu (Oct 15, 2006)

Excellent stuff! Fifth one down gets my vote.

With BBC2's Autumnwatch coverage, and a feature on parks with native deer in one of this month's photography magazine, i'll hopefully be making my way to Margam Park, Neath for something similar soon.


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 16, 2006)

wow you got some amazing shots... awesome... :thumbup:


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 16, 2006)

have to say it again:

my favourites:

2nd, 3rd, 5th, 6th, 8th


I LIKE THEM


----------



## Silverpenguin (Oct 18, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your kind comments


----------



## DSG (Nov 22, 2006)

> Fallow deer are beautiful!


 
...Actually they are pics of Red Deer.


----------



## DSG (Nov 22, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Oh, you lucky one, to be getting so close to the deer!


 
 He was'nt that close!...Here's how close you can get witha 300mm lens on a DSLR:

http://sigmasd10.fotopic.net/p35866423.html

Click on the pic to see it full size!

...And that was from about 30-40 feet away but I have often been close enough to touch individual deer at times...How?
Tip:...Try offering them some slices of bread, they love it!


----------

